# HTML and table cell position



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

This should be a relatively easy question for the experienced.

Problem #1:
I would like image2 moved up directly under image1. Right now there's a gap between the two cells.

Problem #2:
Font size 72 works, but I can't get size 48 to work. I may want 48 instead of 72, but I'd like to see it first. Any idea why 48 doesn't work? If I use 48, will the table code change?

Thanks for any help.
Kristi

This is the code:

center>
table border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
tr>
td rowspan=2>
table border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
tr>
td align=right>
font color="#660033" font-family=Arial font size=72>
b>
&nbsp; &nbsp;MY
/td>
/tr>
/table>
/td>
td valign=top>
table border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
tr>
td align=center>
img width=215 height=20 border=0 
src="image1.gif">
/td>
/tr>
/table>
/td>
td rowspan=2>
table border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
tr>
td align=center>
font color="#660033" font-family=Arial font size=72>
b>
STORY
/td>
/tr>
/table>
/td>
/tr>
tr>
td align=center valign=top>
img width=111 height=27 border=1 src="image2.gif">
/td>
/tr>
/table>
/center>

PS - I didn't know how to enter the code without it rendering, so I just took off the beginning < symbol. If there's a better way to post code, please let me know.


----------



## ClassyLinks (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Kristi.

The reason for your gap is all your nested tables. Try this instead:

```
&lt;center&gt; 
&lt;table border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0&gt; 
&lt;tr&gt; 
&lt;td&gt; 
&lt;font color="#660033" font-family=Arial font size=72&gt; 
&lt;b&gt; 
   MY&lt;/b&gt;&lt;/font&gt; 
&lt;/td&gt; 
&lt;td valign=top&gt; 
&lt;p align="center"&gt; 
&lt;img width=215 height=20 border=0
 src="image1.gif"&gt;&lt;br&gt;
&lt;img width=111 height=27 border=1 src="image2.gif"&gt; 
&lt;/td&gt; 
&lt;td&gt; 
&lt;font color="#660033" font-family=Arial font size=72&gt; 
&lt;b&gt; 
STORY 
&lt;/td&gt; 
&lt;/tr&gt; 
&lt;/table&gt; 
&lt;/center&gt;
```
btw - the way I inserted that code was to use the # button above and then inserted my code, replacing all the open brackets with & lt; and the close brackets with & gt; (without the spaces of course)

As for the Font sizes....what you are actually seeing is 48, not 72. Here is the code with the correct specification for 72px font.


```
&lt;center&gt; 
&lt;table border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0&gt; 
&lt;tr&gt; 
&lt;td&gt; 
&lt;b&gt; 
&lt;p style="font-size:72"&gt;&lt;font color="#660033" font-family="Arial"&gt; 
   MY&lt;/font&gt;&lt;/b&gt;&lt;/p&gt; 
&lt;/td&gt; 
&lt;td valign=top&gt; 
&lt;p align="center"&gt; 
&lt;img width=215 height=20 border=0
 src="image1.gif"&gt;&lt;br&gt;
&lt;img width=111 height=27 border=1 src="image2.gif"&gt; 
&lt;/td&gt; 
&lt;td&gt; 
&lt;p style="font-size:72"&gt;&lt;font color="#660033" font-family=Arial&gt; 
&lt;b&gt; 
STORY&lt;/font&gt;&lt;/b&gt;&lt;/p&gt; 
&lt;/td&gt; 
&lt;/tr&gt; 
&lt;/table&gt; 
&lt;/center&gt;
```
HTH


----------



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

Thanks ClassyLinks,

From 4 tables to one! Quite a difference! I appreciate it.

Didn't you say you had FOUR furballs? Your little Princess is so adorable. I have something in common with Duffy -- I have some squirrley friends too!

Kristi


----------



## ClassyLinks (Aug 12, 2001)

HI Kristi...glad to help.

Try to avoid nested tables wherever possible.

Yes, I have 4 little furry monsters. Duffy (show name "Tigger Hamish MacDuff) and Princes Smudge you see in the pics. Unfortunately, I lost Bailey (the one with the chipmunk) in June to a run in with a car. Now we have baby Casper (at first he was looking like a Pink Devon Rex, now his colours have muted a bit to more tawny, and he doesn't look quite so scrawny). And then there is Missy, my 18 year old fat cat. She's all black.


----------

